# I am so sorry, y'all...



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

...but I gotta call out your boy for just a sec.

Andy, dude, what is with all of the "racist" talk? Do you know what words mean? "Racist" actually has a very specific definition. It means something particular.

Also, if you are the "only employee" of this company of yours, who are the reps that answer your phone in Dallas if I call? I guess they work for an answering service? Is the office on McKinney vacant and empty right now while you are out learning new meanings to existing words and pretending to be a boater?

Finally, you said people on here are good at setting people like me straight, yet you locked down the thread before anyone made their own decision to reply or not. I mean, dude, its your website, and you're gonna do what you want with it, but that's kinda lame.

The next time I come to Cornholearado, I am bringing my portable flagpole (you know, the ones with the metal bases that secure under a vehicle's tire) and I will be raising the biggest Texas flag that I can hoist up the pole right there in your campground. I am gonna take up enough space for 20 tents and none of you local yokels will do a damned thing about it. The only thing I am gonna leave you all with is my still-smouldering campfire and a shitload of Lone Star beer cans all over the ground. Its kinda my calling card.

That's all. See ya' on the water, ladies.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

you = genius*














* yeah, i'm lying.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*confrontation?*

hey - i haven't been keeping up with this one, but it obviously sounds like there's some bad blood going on, and this word "racist", and texas versus colorado.....

it also seems to me that since you are posting, you are not adverse to solicitation of others views. as stated above, i don't really know what kind of verbal altercation is going on, but my advice is to focus on the positive, enjoy life, respect others, and don't get so wrapped up in internet shouting matches. 

life is too short to be mad. be joyfull. have fun and share your enthusiam with others. life is full of wonderful people and one of the best expericences out there is to share and communicate in a positive way wtih other people. 

whether you are in texas, colo, or bfe, try to appreciate what you have, and make the best of it. after all, any of us could be in a prison camp in afganistan. 

smile!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Jeez. Harsh. I think we all knew that when Andy said racist, he meant it to encompass racist, agist, sexist, elitist, statist, denominationist, and any other persecutive generalisations. Lighten up.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Go by the office on McKinney and say hello to the people at the Eagle Postal Center. They are real nice and forward my mail to me while I am traveling. As for the next available rep, that would be me. I would highly recommend www.ureach.com to any entrepreneur to make your small business look bigger, it is a great service.

Thanks for the educated and positive posts by the Count and Steve. In time we will have some process to best handle trolls and members that just want incite hateful debates. As I said before, there are lots of forums out there, please find another one if your goal is to keep posting off topic discussions in the Boaters Forums.


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*Didnt Teaxas lose the battle of Alamo?*

Is it possible to give Texas back to Mexico? Seems the world & Colorado would be a lot better off...


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Dear Timmay,

give it a rest - nobody cares.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Why all the hate for texas? This makes no sense to me. Can somebody explain why CO hates TX? Please.


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

dugan said:


> Dear Timmay,
> 
> give it a rest - nobody cares.


Dear dugan,

You're a ***.


----------



## metalguy12 (Sep 16, 2004)

i am kinda interested in the "Texas hate" thing as well..... I personally love Colorado, and am coming up there boating this weekend. (im a Texan by the way) We are all Kayakers..... and the boaters i have met up there on previous trips have been good people as I find most boaters are. Maybe a Texan started this "rivalry".... I dont know. some people just like to start shit no matter what state you are in. I love Texas and am proud to be from here. But you guys have a beautiful state and you should be proud of it too and im sure you are. blah blah blah.... thats my 2 cents!


----------



## crae (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you know why you can't get a good blowjob in Texas? It's because all the cocksuckers are here already.

ha,ha, just kidding....classic Texas joke.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

crae said:


> Do you know why you can't get a good blowjob in Texas? It's because all the cocksuckers are here already.
> 
> ha,ha, just kidding....classic Texas joke.


Nice joke but can you answer the question?


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone from Texas can blow my a$$. 

Just kidding...grew up in Tejas myself. I think some coloradoans hate texans like some texans hate mexicans. It's a fear that their community is being overrun by people that are different from them and therefore that there community will be forever changed for the worse. 
There's a lot of truth in that but no excuse to "hate" Tex-ass. I mean after all, there are really just two types of people in this world, kayakers, and those who have not yet had the oppourtunity to kayak. Oh, and mexicans. again, I'm kidding...


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, Timmay. 

You are the biggest loser of a lifeform I have seen on this forum. I am sure you're not new though... just got a new handle so you could be "disguised" as you talk shit to people you don't know. 

The funny thing is that all us Coloradans could care less about you Texas losers. 

You guys seem to care a lot about us though... hmm, maybe it's our fa-ine woman that you love, our great mountains and kick-ass recreation, our great climate (300 days of sunshine a year) or the fact that W didn't orginate from here...

The only thing Texans own in Colorado is the right to be laughed at on the ski slopes when you guys come trollin' up in large Eco Vans, with some church group plastered on the side, and get out wearing a pair of blue jeans and Dallas Cowboys Starter Jacket. If that makes Texas cool, then I am DAMN glad to be a Colorado boy. 

How do you know a Texan is on the ski slope in front of you???

The perfume irriates your nose, their make-up keeps chipping off in the wind and they reach into their purse every time they stop under the chair... oh yeah, and the Starter jackets too.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

De La Boot

why do ducks fly upsidedown when over CO?

its not worth shitting on. 

I love CO, except for the fact that it is a yuppie magnet. Texas is ok too (except for the mexicans). Anybody else have a diffrent take on the CO vs TX subject?


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*Why Texans suck !*

This is the reason I have a beef with Texans.

Ok, so most everyone from Colorado is from somewhere else We (non-Texans) usually migrated to this state for reasons such as recreation, job, or girlfriend/wife/boyfriend/husband. Sometimes it is a combination of a few different reasons.

While most of us have a connection to where we grew up, its more or less a topic of conversation when we talk to another person that grew up in that aea.

In my observations Texans migrate to Colorado for all the same reasons the rest of us do, but if you talk to them they will tell you how kick-ass Texas is. ALL the FRICKEN time!! Its a joke.. Texas flags, Dallas Cowboys garb, wont change their license plates for years etc etc.. They incisively let you know how Texas rocks, but dont live in Texas. 

A good example is TIMMAY topic post. While the rest of us call home Colorado, the Texans live here and call home Texas..

Disclaimer: NOT ALL TEXANS are as I just described. I know, and have friends that are nothing like I just explained, but a vast majority of Texans are as I just described.

I dont lose any sleep over this, but its an observation, and maximimbob2222 asked. This is my opinion; someone might be able to post another..

Isnt there an annual event at Winter Park or somewhere where they have Texans vs. Coloradans where they have a Tomatoes fight? That would be awesome!!!


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

Smoke emif ugotem - don't you have an undercut to get stuffed beneath?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Texas*

I only have one question for the Texas crew: where are the mountains at? Seems a little flat to me.


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Texas*



Don said:


> I only have one question for the Texas crew: where are the mountains at? Seems a little flat to me.


That's your only question? Why, they're out west, Don, where they belong.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Why Texans suck !*



bouldrmatty said:


> This is the reason I have a beef with Texans.
> 
> Ok, so most everyone from Colorado is from somewhere else We (non-Texans) usually migrated to this state for reasons such as recreation, job, or girlfriend/wife/boyfriend/husband. Sometimes it is a combination of a few different reasons.
> 
> ...


bouldrmatty, thank you for taking the time to answer the question. So, basically what your saying is its just a thing, same as people in PA hate NJ or people in MT hate ND. For the record the timmay guy does not represent all if any texans.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Holy Shit Asshole. Didn't you learn from Wholesurfer? That's totally not cool. The river karma on something like that is just begging for a smackdown. I don't usually say this because I believe everyone is entitled to his opinion, but no one wants to hear that kind of shit: shut the fuck up.


----------



## Texas (Feb 22, 2006)

"I only have one question for the Texas crew: where are the mountains at? Seems a little flat to me."

Texas does have mountains out west but they ain't bigguns. All kidding aside. Texas is a great place. However, it is also full of conservative ******** and W came from here. W really sux ass.

Anyway, you guys have a great state. I enjoy visiting at least twice a year.

SYOTR


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

I second smoke emif ugotem's point on Texans on the ski slopes. They are very annoying.

In addition Texan's seem to blindly support Bush... and that puts them on the other side of the ideological fence from most of us.

In general I think Texans exemplify the Ugly American  a stereotype that most people do not want to be around. Obviously there are exceptions.

So if you agree with the points above why would anyone want Texans in Colorado?

Oh... by the way... I am bored at work. :wink:


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

COUNT said:


> Holy Shit Asshole. Didn't you learn from Wholesurfer? That's totally not cool. The river karma on something like that is just begging for a smackdown. I don't usually say this because I believe everyone is entitled to his opinion, but no one wants to hear that kind of shit: shut the fuck up.


who are you talking to?


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*ODD !*

maximimbob2222, it is a bit different, and I'm not sure if I can correctly quantify it. Most all states have a state-to-state beef with their border rival.. Its just that, a goofy beef where you make fun of the neighbors. 

I have never observed a large population from one state (TX) occupying a different state (CO) as much as Texans occupy Colorado, and at the same time letting you /us know how much better and wonderful their home (Texas) is.. Odd! I have lived/visited most of this country, and just havent observed it.


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

He's talking to me, maximumbob2222.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Now, I realize some people (Timmay) ruin it for the rest of you, but there are some reasons we Coloradans hate (or love to make fun of) Texans. Every winter (especially December and March) our state, and even moreso the mountain areas, are inundated with tourists from all over the world. They clog up our streets, fill up our restaurants, take our parking spaces, and track up our powder. But, in doing so, they support the tourism industry and allow us to live in such an awesome and beautiful place. Fairly consistantly, the Texans seem to be the worst (most annoying) of the tourists. We realize that not all Texans are like this and that they really aren't that bad. Realize that we know this and are typically just joking when we make our sweepingly general complaints about Texas. There was a massive thread about this a few months ago (I think French even had to eventually lock it, it got so heated and out of hand). For more details, rantings, jokes, and things to piss you off, you can check out this thread (If I find it, I'll post the link here).

COUNT


----------



## bama_fan (Jun 23, 2006)

Can someone point me to the boater's forum? By the look of this thread, I'm in the "Personal-attack-and-one-upmanship" forum? :roll: 

Are there any mods out there that can lock down a runaway bogus thread? I don't think anyone here is going to change Timmay's mind.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Timmay has NO mind. This is not a runaway thread it is a discussion about the hate between TX and CO. I'm sorry you cant understand that. If you dont like the thread dont read it.


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

Why dont you all stop talking shit about each other, get off your asses, get on the river , and have a good time?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

colorado post-peak depression. it'll be like this til next, uh, march.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

bama_fan... although this thread is not talking about paddling... I think it is interesting to see what paddlers think about various issues, etc. Paddlers make up a very diverse community... it is cool to see what we are made of.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

thedude1683 said:


> Why dont you all stop talking shit about each other, get off your asses, get on the river , and have a good time?


Yes ignore it. Great idea thedud1683!!!! So your saying if we would have ignored the 3rd reich all the millions of people wouldnt have died? Great ignore everything it will be ok! IDIOT


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

Now we are back on track! Hell yeah! I bet none of y'all thought you'd see "3rd reich" in a post today, did ya'?


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am on no track I just wanted to know what the big deal is. 

Looks like CO has a dumb ass (thedud1683) just like TX (timmay).

To the Mod. Please don't lock this thread I sure would like to hear more about CO vs TX. What other way is there to settle the animosity between the two?


----------



## bama_fan (Jun 23, 2006)

> bama_fan... although this thread is not talking about paddling... I think it is interesting to see what paddlers think about various issues, etc. Paddlers make up a very diverse community... it is cool to see what we are made of.


OK, fair enough. I just joined and was expecting to see threads talking about boating ("Trip to the Poudre, anyone?", "LOG in Clear Creek", etc) rather than a profanity and insult-laden snapshot of teenagers bickering. The person that started this thread clearly meant to instigate a trash talking session (which may be allowed on this board - apparently it is) and I was surprised to see it continue so long. 

Excuse me for being a rookie to this board, but it took me by surprise to see the content of the hot topic on the board. Also, I am used to some type of rule about personal attacks and profanity being verboten.

OK, you may now bash me for being a softie. 8)


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Bama-

I disagree. I think from time to time, following these "bogus" threads can make the work day pass much faster. Eventually, they should be locked or at least work their way down the page until they are gone, but this is what makes the 'buzz great. This is where I don't want to see an over aggressive, self-rightous moderator take control and ruin a litte smack talking fun. Maybe put a one or two day limit, then make it go away.

As for Texas, I got out as soon as I could, but there are unique qualities to the place. It is not flat unless you cruise through only the panhandle. Growing up around Austin was a good experience. I rock climbed, rafted, got recirced in low head dams, pinned on trees and bridge abutments. Great caving and excellent food and music. How many towns in Colorado can you do a two pitch climb within the city limits?

I think what annoys most ex-Texans is that everyone stereotypes it too much. My stance is most of it sucks, BUT... What is annoying in Colorado is the influx of idiot turon Texans. There are turons from other states, but since Texas has a big population, there is a greater percentage that come here, just like Californians (at least the Texans leave). Most ex-Texans like myself got the hell out early, keep low key, and truely appreciate where they are now. Those who still act as if Texas is the greatest place, should just move back and stay there, because it is not.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

rchristianson said:


> Bama-
> 
> I disagree. I think from time to time, following these "bogus" threads can make the work day pass much faster. Eventually, they should be locked or at least work their way down the page until they are gone, but this is what makes the 'buzz great. This is where I don't want to see an over aggressive, self-rightous moderator take control and ruin a litte smack talking fun. Maybe put a one or two day limit, then make it go away.
> 
> ...


best post on this thread yet!!!!


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey bama_fan! Im from Kentucky and I hate Alabama! No, wait...thats Ohio I'm supposed to loathe. Never mind. 
When I lived in South Dakota we hated Iowa. Nebraska...hated Kansas. Wyoming...they hated Colorado folks, but that was Laramie. 

Stop the madness...no need to be prejudice, just hate everyone equally.

I got a speeding ticket in Texas once. Man I hate that place...


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

"Stop the madness...no need to be prejudice, just hate everyone equally."

This thread keeps getting better!

Anybody else want to chime in on the subject? Texas? Colorado? Anyone?


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

hey bob... u are clearly confused comparing an online boating post to German Agression... nice analogy though jackass... spread the good wisdom.


----------



## timmay (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I speak for most, if not all, of the TX paddling community when I say that Colorado is my toilet.

I can't believe y'all bitch about tourons when you fuckin' build huge resorts to attract them in the first place. It'd be like a guy who runs a taco stand bitchin' about *******.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Jackass? It took you that long to come up with that? I would explain it to you but you obviously don't have the brain power to compute an intelligent thought so i would be wasting my time. I said it before and I will say it again. IDIOT


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

timmay: suspended


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Time out Timaaaayy. Now that's hilarious!!! How you like them Apples???


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

As a person from Texas (NOT a Texan) I love it.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

erdvm1 said:


> Time out Timaaaayy. Now that's hilarious!!! How you like them Apples???


So now that timmay is out of the way what is your take on the CO vs TX subject?


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't know about everyone else but I live in TX for the money. It sure doesn't offer allot of quality outdoor activities. You guys would vomit at the type of drainage ditches we paddle let alone the water quality. You wanna paddle in TX you better have a [email protected] immune system. However I don't think it is as bad as as some MB members would think.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Poow wittle timmy couldn't figure out how to use the potty now little ol him's gotta take a wittle time out. 

It's probably just killin the little guy cause he has to sit there posin on his computer in the flats while the rest of here got easy access to the sick shit. I'd be pissed at the world if i were the little guy too. You silly little POS.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

> I can't believe y'all bitch about tourons when you fuckin' build huge resorts to attract them in the first place. It'd be like a guy who runs a taco stand bitchin' about *******.


Oh snap, and this has got to be one of the dumbest quotes ever....ever. Two words dumb fuck: wolf creek.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

timmay said:


> I think I speak for most, if not all, of the TX paddling community when I say that Colorado is my toilet.


Hmmm, timmay, seems like a fellow Texas resident just refuted that:


maximumbob2222 said:


> You guys would vomit at the type of drainage ditches we paddle let alone the water quality. You wanna paddle in TX you better have a [email protected] immune system.


Last time I checked, my toilet flushes into your drinking water. 8) 

As for the whole debate, I don't give a shit about where anyone is from, but as someone who worked at Purgatory ski resort for years, Texas was the easy target. Smart, educated people seemed to leave their brains at the state line, with such lines as "at what elevation do the deer turn to elk" or "why do y'all build the fences so short around here". How can you not laugh and make fun when you hear that?

For the record, in Durango we also made fun of the cars that had "caution plates" or "warning plates" on them, warning you that a New Mexico driver was behind the wheel (New Mexico license plates are yellow, and their drivers are not, ummm, the most skilled or the most sober).  All in good fun.

Anyone who takes this shit seriously, who would really judge anyone they didn't know based upon what state they were from, has problems.


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes it does seem that ALL tourist leave there brains at home. What a shame.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

There are assholes in every state. Sometimes they go out of their way to identify themselves. What a boring thread.
-d


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

This was fun thanks for the entertainment! Glad to know not all of the people in CO are closed minded @ssholes. SYOTR or drainage ditch depending on where you live.


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

i think you ***** should host your playboat competitions in texas and then we could kill two birds with one stone


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

WTF???


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

I think this thread originally had less to do w/ Texans than than it did w/ the fact that Timmay is a dick. However, in all fairness this thread has been pretty entertaining. I am gonna kick your ass for calling me a *** though, Timmay. I tell ya what...next time you head up, let me know. I've got a hundred bucks says I can fit that Texas flag and the majority of your Lone Star beer cans up your ass. Nothin' but steers and queers in Texas - so it shouldn't be a tight fit. :shock:


----------



## maximumbob2222 (Jun 28, 2006)

dugan said:


> Nothin' but steers and queers in Texas -:shock:


Its this kind of generalization that makes you sound just like the @sshole your trying to have anal sex with. You must be a ***. In Texas Dugan means [email protected]! Have a nice day.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

It's a movie quote bob. That automatically changes the tone...


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

El quapo said:


> Two words dumb fuck: wolf creek.


Yeah, it is the Wolf that seems to attract more Texans than other places. But I've never skied Durango.

Full Metal Jacket...never gets old.


----------



## thorndog (Oct 14, 2003)

Here I sit, buns a flexin', givin' birth to another Texan.

...and I think his name is timmay.(or maybe maxbob) 
This thread has been damn entertaining, although timmay and maxbob sure seem to dislike Mexicans.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

I am going to close this thread as it is off topic for the "Boater's Forum".

For those of you who realize that these types of discussions add little to our community, please rest assured processes we be put into place to either find them a proper home on the Buzz like an Off Topic Forum (ie not clutter up the Boater's Forum) or if we find that we cannot manage the discussions in a forum like that, then just make a policy to take those debates to another site (or go form a Yahoo Group).

I will be putting together an administration/advisory team to help advise me on how to deal with issues like this.

PLEASE DO NOT START MORE THREADS LIKE THIS ON MOUNTAIN BUZZ!!!
- If you really have to discuss these topics, please do so on a different site -


----------

